#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  請辭 原創圖片分享區版主

## SkyKain

現在已經大三了，爲了今後的考驗課業變得比較多
畫畫的時間已經大幅度減少了

再加上現在繪圖的發展地點多放在國外了
回來這裡看的時候不多

所以決定辭去原創區的版主工作
希望狼王能找到更好的新版主來代替

謝謝這些年來的指教OVO

----------


## 狼王白牙

SkyKain 只畫了沒幾年就畫了這麼好

並且在原創區擔任管理員時回文品質也佳，
很想慰留您，但是仍然祝您日後課業或各方面都精進

謝謝您從 2008 年4月以來的幫忙

附帶一題老實說，簽名檔的點子很有趣

----------

